# Левая механика " Юпитер"



## A. Miller (16 Сен 2011)

Друзья посоветуйте что можно сделать , что- бы хотя.бы уменьшить это шлепанье. Баян" Юпитер" 95 года.
С уважением.


----------



## Korunasty (31 Окт 2011)

Нужно переклеить новые подушки.


----------



## bayanistka (31 Окт 2011)

Уважаемый А.Miller,
Похоже у Вас стоит Стандартная "Юпитеровская" , так называемая " военная" левая механика годов 70-90 (у меня такая-же, итальянцы рядом не стоят ни по надёжности ни по другим параметрам).
Всё делается, шумы, люфты убираются, вклёпываются ограничители на отскок, вставляется разделительная леска между нижним и верхним рядами толкателей (в гребёнку), чтоб уменьшить скольжение, ставится сепаратор на басовые вальцы (убирается шум с вальцев) уменьшая давление пружин на клапанах. Делается откидная (автономная) механика, т.е. при конвертации на выборную систему отключается действие 3 пружин готовых аккордов, в результате меньше шума и легче нажим

Если это делать в Германии по месту жительства, то ремонт для Вас обойдётся в "копеечку". Намного будет дешевле, переправить баян на Украину и делать там, например. Вы сэкономите много денег. И, надеюсь, останетесь удовлетворены работой. Напишите в личку, и я Вам порекомендую к кому обратиться в решении подобного вопроса.


----------



## Jupiter (31 Окт 2011)

bayanistka писал:


> Похоже у Вас стоит Стандартная "Юпитеровская" , так называемая " военная" левая механика годов 70-90 (у меня такая-же, итальянцы рядом не стоят ни по надёжности ни по другим параметрам).


У Саши Миллера Белорусский Юпитер.с московским аккордом.Механика "относительно юпитеровская",но в целом вы правы: можно сделать всё,что бы уменьшить "шлёпанье"...Но не у немецких мастеров. Хотя всё может быть...Может и можно уже.


----------



## ze_go (31 Окт 2011)

Korunasty писал:


> Нужно переклеить новые подушки.


где, в левой? там их (подушек) нет.


----------



## A. Miller (1 Ноя 2011)

Немцы на это не способны. 
Они мне Баян настроили со 2-ой попытки, и увы не так как хотелось-бы. Жаль что нет хорошего МАСТЕРА по-близости.
Это наша проблема,живущих за границей.


----------



## A. Miller (1 Янв 2012)

А что можно сделать в домашних условиях для уменьшения шума?


----------



## Дмитрий Песков (16 Янв 2012)

А сделать нужно, то что описала bayanistka. Как говорится "Не боги горшки обжигают", и всё это делается в домашиних условиях. 
Кстати, в Москве Вам такой ремонт вылетит в копеечку


----------



## ze_go (16 Янв 2012)

Дмитрий Песков писал:


> сделать нужно, то что описала bayanistka.



bayanistka писал:


> вклёпываются ограничители на отскок, вставляется разделительная леска между нижним и верхним рядами толкателей (в гребёнку), чтоб уменьшить трение, ставится сепаратор на басовые вальцы (убирается шум с вальцев), уменьшается давление пружин на клапанах, делается откидная (автономная) механика, т.е. при конвертации на выборную систему отключается действие 3 пружин готовых аккордов, в результате меньше шума и легче нажим


И Дмитрий Песков писал:


> всё это делается в домашних условиях.


это смешно, как минимум... 
молотком и плоскогубцами небось? :biggrin:


----------



## Дмитрий Песков (18 Янв 2012)

Да, это все можно сделать... Мастер Сизов, например, полнстью собирал Юпитера (сейчас собирает гармони) на дому. Его мастерская помещается в каморке 1,5х1,5
Конечно Сизов это гений... Таких единицы


----------



## ze_go (18 Янв 2012)

Дмитрий Песков писал:


> Его мастерская помещается в каморке 1,5х1,5


Вопрос не в размере мастерской, а в наличии необходимого инструментария. Перечисленные bayanistka операции не сделать при помощи стандартного набора инструментов, имеющихся в доме (молоток, дрель, плоскогубцы и отвёртки).


----------



## bombastic (18 Янв 2012)

да ну сейчас все есть в магазинах. у нас дома гидравлический клепательный пистолет, лобзик 3D, который что угодно пилит, вопрос в кругозоре и опыте, я то не берусь - сломаю чего ещё


----------



## ze_go (18 Янв 2012)

bombastic писал:


> да ну сейчас все есть в магазинах.


инструменты для ремонта баянов-аккордеонов в магазинах не продают -
эти инструменты каждый мастер изготавливает "под себя". 
у нас получается разговор слепого с глухим...


----------



## Boris433 (18 Янв 2012)

Вот и изготовьте инструменты "Под себя". Тот же Сизов сам делает инструменты, не доверяя китайскому ширпотребу, из настоящей стали. Свяжитесь с квалифицированными слесарями (даже не обязательно баянными) и закажите инструменты у них: они вам сделают всё, что угодно! Это, если вы собираетесь сами этим заниматься. Я, например, сам перебирал баян. переклеивал ткань на клапанах (а это, между прочим, 128 клапанов: икаждый надо вырезать из ткани - сам искал - и лайки). И - ничего. уже 2,5 года играю! И до этого 15 лет играл.

Не желаете сами - найдите мастера (баянного), и вам сделают всё, что пожелаете. Хоть в Москве, хоть на Украине, хоть в Германии, хотя, вы, я смотрю, не в восторге от их действий...


----------



## bayanistka (19 Янв 2012)

Boris433 писал:


> Свяжитесь с квалифицированными слесарями (даже не обязательно баянными)


Борис , вот тут-то Вы перегнули планку с этими не баянными слесарями! 
Boris433 писал:


> они вам сделают всё, что угодно!


,,, а потом выходите на сцену и завораживайте зрителей самопальной слесарной гармошкой !
!


----------



## MAN (19 Янв 2012)

ze_go писал:


> у нас получается разговор слепого с глухим...


Немому позволите к вашей учёной беседе присоединиться?
bayanistka писал:


> ,,, а потом выходите на сцену и завораживайте зрителей самопальной слесарной гармошкой !


 Извините, *bayanistka*, но тут уж палку перегибаете и "передёргиваете" Вы. *Boris433*, говорил, что небаянные (в последнем слове я сперва нечаянно совершил чудовищную опечатку, но, слава богу, вовремя заметил и исправил :biggrin: ) слесаря помогут изготовить какой угодно инструмент (приспособления) для ремонта баяна, а не сам баян в ремонт им предлагал отдавать. И сделайте одолжение, подскажите, пожалуйста, диплом какого университета, имеющего "факультет баянных (опять чуть не опечатался, что ты будешь делать) слесарей", спрашивать у специалиста, чтобы быть уверенным в его действительно высокой квалификации?


----------



## ze_go (19 Янв 2012)

MAN писал:


> Немому позволите к вашей учёной беседе присоединиться?


пожалуйста
Boris433 писал:


> Это, если вы собираетесь сами этим заниматься.


это точно. а делать инструмент просто так, чтоб самому один раз в своём инструменте что-то сделать - нерентабельно, просто услуги слесарей-специалистов (фрезеровщик, токарь и т.д.) теперича не дёшевы - это при союзе можно было за пол-литра ракету изготовить


----------



## MAN (19 Янв 2012)

ze_go писал:


> делать инструмент просто так, чтоб самому один раз в своём инструменте что-то сделать - нерентабельно, просто услуги слесарей-специалистов (фрезеровщик, токарь и т.д.) теперича не дёшевы


 Да-да, тем паче, что услуги баянных-то дел мастеров копеечны, да и мастеров этих кругом пруд-пруди. Аж надоели уж до смерти. Куда ни сунешься, обязательно подкатит какой-нибудь и ну приставать. Не надо ли, мол, вам баян в порядок привести. Механику там левую подшаманить или ещё чего. Я тут намедни мимо вашего окошка случайно проходил, слышу упражняетесь, а инструментик-то не того. Рекомендательными письмами знаменитых музыкантов трясёт сукин сын. А за работу свою, грит, мне даже и гроша ломаного от вас не нать, поскольку она мне и так в чрезвычайно удовольствие. Даже расходы на запчасти все за мой счёт пускай будут. Мне лишь бы для народа баянов побольше починить да настроить успеть, пока судный день не наступил, а мзды я не беру никакой вовсе. Мне токмо Искусство давай. Во какой, братцы, мастер ноне пошёл надоедливый да вездесущий, право слово, не знашь куды и бечь от его!


----------



## bayanistka (19 Янв 2012)

MAN писал:


> Извините, bayanistka, но тут уж палку перегибаете и "передёргиваете" Вы"


Прошу прощения, моя ошибка! Правильно сделали, что заметили! Я сперва понял, что Борис433 имел в виду изготовление инструментов (баянов), но речь шла об инструментах ( как о приспособлениях для изготовления баянов).


----------



## Boris433 (19 Янв 2012)

ze_go...делать инструмент просто так, чтоб самому один раз в своём инструменте что-то сделать - нерентабельно...

Но! Если вы связали свою жизнь с баяном, то эти инструменты вам понадобятся и для вашего нынешнего баяна, и для последующих. Вы будете делать это "что-то" не один раз. А, может и так случиться, что вы поможете своему приятелю в ремонте и тем самым выручите его.

bayanistka
Я, видимо, неправильльно или неточно выразился. Замеряете параметры инструмента (слесарного, специфического, а не сам баян), показываете квалифицированному слесарю и объясняете, что и как. И он вам всё сделает. Я, например, увидел у того же А.А.Сизова специальные плоскогубцы для регулирования рычагов. В обычных плоскогубцах есть приспособление для перекусывания проволоки, так здесь острые края стачиваются, и получается зазор где-то 2 мм. Им вы захватываете рычаг и выправляете его. А режущие острые края вам сточит любой слесарь! Даже в Металлоремонте!


----------



## ze_go (19 Янв 2012)

MAN писал:


> Да-да, тем паче, что услуги баянных-то дел мастеров копеечны, да и мастеров этих кругом пруд-пруди. Аж надоели уж до смерти. Куда ни сунешься, обязательно подкатит какой-нибудь и ну приставать. Не надо ли, мол, вам баян в порядок привести. Механику там левую подшаманить или ещё чего. Я тут намедни мимо вашего окошка случайно проходил, слышу упражняетесь, а инструментик-то не того. Рекомендательными письмами знаменитых музыкантов трясёт сукин сын. А за работу свою, грит, мне даже и гроша ломаного от вас не нать, поскольку она мне и так в чрезвычайно удовольствие. Даже расходы на запчасти все за мой счёт пускай будут. Мне лишь бы для народа баянов побольше починить да настроить успеть, пока судный день не наступил, а мзды я не беру никакой вовсе. Мне токмо Искусство давай. Во какой, братцы, мастер ноне пошёл надоедливый да вездесущий, право слово, не знашь куды и бечь от его!


Прям М.Зощенко :biggrin:


----------



## Boris433 (19 Янв 2012)

Так и есть!


----------



## MAN (20 Янв 2012)

ze_go писал:


> Прям М.Зощенко


 Да ладно Вам! Я понимаю, что моя попытка подражать слогу этого сатирика смешна. Вот и с "прстолюдными" словечками и оборотами явно перестарался, хотя раза три вчера свой текст правил. Однако к теме разговора это отношения не имеет. Вы вот объясните лучше, какая нужда была в том, что Вы - Цитата:


> простой преподаватель в музыкальной академии (консерватории), не усыпанный всякой мишурой типа "Засл, Нар" и прочими совковыми знаками отличия...играющий нечасто - вот: http://bit.ly/uOGT3q


 сами занимаетесь параллельно ещё и ремонтом, настройкой баянов? Ведь Вы этим занимаетесь, не так ли? Так с какого пэрэляку ("Ликвидацию" про Вашу Одессу насмотрелся), извините? Уж не из-за проблем ли с наличием поблизости соответствующих специалистов? Неужели Вы просто вовремя успели обеспечить себе весь необходимый инструментарий, рассчитываясь за него с "небаянными слесарями" поллитровками, а нынче нипочём не стали бы с этим занятием связываться?


----------



## ze_go (20 Янв 2012)

MAN писал:


> Вы вот объясните лучше, какая нужда была в том, что Вы сами занимаетесь параллельно ещё и ремонтом, настройкой баянов? Уж не из-за проблем ли с наличием поблизости соответствующих специалистов?


Специалистов на Украине достаточно (есть практически в каждом крупном городе, и не один), а ответ вот такой:
1. попытки поремонтировать свой инструмент начались ещё в годы обучения в училище (а это лет 20 назад)
2. специалисты в Одессе были (и есть, кроме меня), но было интересно самому + уровень выполняемых некоторыми мастерами работ не всегда на должном уровне
3. в процессе самообучения консультировался у многих мастеров, в Одессе и не только, да и видя чью-то работу, можно многое почерпнуть
4. инструмент делал (делаю либо заказываю) "под себя", как и большинство мастеров, вот только проблема в нонешнее время отыскать хорошего слесаря.

а по-поводу того, что любую работу можно сделать в домашних условиях - согласен, не Боги горшки обжигают, но...
1. наличие инструментария
2. доскональное знание устройства, принципов работы всех узлов и деталей инструмента (баяна, гармони или аккордеона)
3. опыт (тем более, если человек собирается самостоятельно делать достаточно трудоёмкую "обесшумку" левой в инструменте уровня "Юпитера")


----------



## Boris433 (21 Янв 2012)

Полностью согласен! Могу только добавить, что иногда проще дома устранить неисправность, чем тащить через весь город к мастеру...

А насчёт сравнения с М.Зощенко... Чего Вы стесняетесь? По сути, так всё и есть: ни прибавить, ни убавить!


----------



## MAN (23 Янв 2012)

А я тоже согласен и благодарю *ze_go* за такой замечательный развёрнутый ответ! Особенно вот за эту его часть: ze_go писал:


> было интересно самому + уровень выполняемых некоторыми мастерами работ не всегда на должном уровне


 Именно этого, честно говоря, я и ожидал. А что касается недостатка специалистов и дороговизны их услуг, на которые я сетовал, то это объясняется видимо тем, что я-то всего лишь любитель и самого меня интересует прежде всего проблема ремонта инструментов моего уровня. С ремонтом, настройкой и модернизацией профессиональных баянов и аккордеонов ситуация, наверное, и в самом деле совершенно иная.


----------



## ze_go (23 Янв 2012)

MAN писал:


> А что касается недостатка специалистов и дороговизны их услуг


количество мастеров прямо пропорционально количеству людей, играющих на инструменте.
с фортепианными мастерами несколько иная ситуация - их больше (но цены тоже кусаются)


----------



## Boris433 (24 Янв 2012)

Не знаю, как насчёт фортепианных и других мастеров, сейчас никто не хочет ремонтировать наши инструменты: остались одни энтузиасты. Молодёжь этому учиться не хочет. Даже странно! Я предлагал одному молодому парню, слесарю: освой это дело, а уж клиентов я тебе найду! Нет, не хочет! Если на фабрике мастер в 50 лет считается молодым...- дальше ехать некуда!


----------



## ze_go (24 Янв 2012)

Boris433 писал:


> Я предлагал одному молодому парню, слесарю: освой это дело, а уж клиентов я тебе найду!


всё таки, на мой взгляд, мастер должен иметь отношение к баяну и как человек играющий на нём. оттого и качество инструментов зачастую такое (слесари собирают)


----------



## MAN (24 Янв 2012)

ze_go писал:


> всё таки, на мой взгляд, мастер должен иметь отношение к баяну и как человек играющий на нём


 А вот этот "выстрел" точно "в десятку"! На уровне любителя как минимум. Если же у него профессиональная музыкальная подготовка - совсем хорошо.


----------



## Boris433 (24 Янв 2012)

Я согласен с вышесказанным, но даже с муз. подготовкой - не хотят!

Вот и приходится браться за это дело самому.


----------

